# Why does my left indicator light blink too fast, while my right one blinks just fine?



## gardensofsimplicity (Dec 2, 2005)

Why does my left indicator light blink too fast, while my right one blinks just fine?
Any suggestions?


----------



## dazsmkiii (Dec 7, 2007)

*Re: Why does my left indicator light blink too fast, while ... (gardensofsimplicity)*

this means one of your bulbs is burnt out check the left rear the front left should be blinking 2x faster also


----------



## vdubtech14 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Re: Why does my left indicator light blink too fast, while ... (dazsmkiii)*

most likely the front. the contacts on the plug and bulb get burnt. both need to be replaced. cant just do the bulb.


----------



## gardensofsimplicity (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: Why does my left indicator light blink too fast, while ... (vdubtech14)*

Thank you for the advice!!


----------



## gardensofsimplicity (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: Why does my left indicator light blink too fast, while ... (gardensofsimplicity)*

So it was the rear left indicator in the taillight assembly. I took the whole panel out and will clean and replace the bulb. We'll see! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gardensofsimplicity (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: Why does my left indicator light blink too fast, while ... (gardensofsimplicity)*

I just re-installed the left rear taillight lighting panel after cleaning the rust off and installing a new light bulb. It is not fixing the problem. Do I need a new panel altogether?


----------



## vdubtech14 (Jan 22, 2009)

i highly doubt it. so tell me when the left blinker is on, which light comes on. do both the front and rear bulbs blink fast? can you check and make sure you are getting voltage at the light bulb socket? i really think you should look at the front bulb and make sure it isnt melting.


----------



## gardensofsimplicity (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: (vdubtech14)*

the front headlight and side indicator blink rapidly, the rear taillight is off altogether!


----------



## BrandNew (Sep 23, 2008)

did you hook the wires up wrong, sounds like they are on two diffrent signals


_Modified by BrandNew at 8:04 AM 1-23-2009_


----------



## gardensofsimplicity (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: (BrandNew)*

The thing is everything had been working fine for years and then all of the sudden....my left blinker doesn't work...so I don't really know what to think.


----------



## Dub boy (Oct 5, 2005)

*Re: (gardensofsimplicity)*

I had a simular situation in a Mk 3. I found that the bulb tray on the other side was corroded and shorting out. I would suggest checking your rear trays for ANY signs of corrosion or melting. Sometimes the wires melt IN the tray. As suggested ^ also check the front plugs for signs of melting too. Good luck! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TimmyA (Jun 24, 2008)

*Re: (Dub boy)*

you need a new bulb tray replace that and all should be good


----------



## gardensofsimplicity (Dec 2, 2005)

*Re: (oldskooldubin)*

Replaced bulb tray and all IS good!!
Thank you everyone!


----------

